# Coot Jerky



## ylwlab (Sep 8, 2004)

"I know someone" who shoots his limit
of coots every time we go out.

Having tried several methods of cooking,
marenading, and even smoking them with
less then desirous results, we're looking
for something new.

Jerky seems to be our last resort.

I would like to know if anyone has some 
recipes for preparing our fissipalmate friends.


----------



## madule (Apr 23, 2008)

Best thing to do is start of by washing the meat in Milk it takes the blood out of the meat. Thats where most of the heavy game taste comes from. then grind and mix with pork or beef. I usally do a 4 to 1 ratio but for coots you may want to go 50/50. outside of that there are alot of good mixes out there to buy. LEM makes a good line that i like to use.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Three friends of mine had a dozen coot and two cases of beer. They decided they were not going to bed that evening until they come up with a good recipe for coot. About 3:00am they struck gold. They put roast coot, onions, peppers, mayo, and pickles in the blender and let her rip. It was so good they made up the whole batch and brought to the game feed the next evening. All day at work they bragged up their coot recipe. They had everyone believing it and all were anxious to try the new miracle coot recipe. The first guy in line couldn't wait and he started eating some while he was still dishing up other dishes. All of a sudden his eyes bugged out, his cheeks bulged, and he made a funny gurgling sound as he run from the room. Evidently it didn't taste as good when your sober.


----------



## wildwidgeon (Aug 18, 2009)

The only thing OK to eat on them rascals is the gizzards, seasoned and fried. Shoot only the ones off the water first, as those would be the youngest. :lol:


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I ate some last year tasted the same wraped in bacon taste great


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'll just buy my jerky or make it out of venision... uke:


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

Breast them out. Take the breasts and soak them in used 10W-30 oil. Nail the breasts to a 2x4 and bake for 45 minutes at 350. Take out of the oven throw away the breasts and eat the 2x4.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Best Coot recipe:
Go out very early wait for the sun just to crack. Flock shoot until your shoulder hurts. Grab a shovel and dig a hole. Chuck them in the hole, and cover. Repeat.
:lol:


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

ywllab, don't get discouraged by the peanut gallery, I have shot plenty of coots and all of them have been consumed. Maybe not by those who knew they were eating coot, but everyone involved liked the dish none the less. First, take the breasts and cut them into finger size strips, marinate them in teryiyaki sauce, olive oil, and a tablespoon of minced garlic. Leave them in the refrigerator overnight and then grill them over a hot fire. Every time I have done this, nobody has known the difference between coot and mallard. This tends to happen over superbowl sunday and all the coot disappears. It doesn't bother me if nobody wants to take coots. I will take my 15 every day I am out. 12 ducks at the end of the season don't last to long in my house. Make up your own mind and good hunting.


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

looks good how do u make it? mhm nummy my tummy is gurgling as we speak!!


----------



## duckkiller102 (Sep 20, 2009)

DUDE TNESS you need to get a life and stop being a downsyndrome idiot!


----------

